# My Chimera/ Tri-colored rat Penelope



## Pipa&Phoebe (Sep 1, 2013)

I posted about my new girl Penelope in my "say hello" thread, but I figured not everyone saw her. I just had to show her off as I was told chimeras are pretty rare . Today I plan on getting some more pictures of her, but these show off her color pretty well. Here she is:


----------



## stashthegoods (Dec 6, 2013)

shes gorgeous, the patterning reminds me a little of brindle.


----------



## Pipa&Phoebe (Sep 1, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I was at the bar yesterday showing your rat to under friends like "wow! Chimeras are Sssoooo cool! " 

Pretty girl for sure!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pipa&Phoebe (Sep 1, 2013)

Gannyaan said:


> I was at the bar yesterday showing your rat to under friends like "wow! Chimeras are Sssoooo cool! "
> 
> Pretty girl for sure!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aww thanks so much! When I first saw her I knew she had to be unique since I had never seen another rat like her. I thought after my fifth girl I wouldn't get anymore but I knew I couldn't pass Penelope up.


----------



## Pandandelion (Oct 20, 2013)

WOW she's gorgeous! Totally jealous of that coloration, it looks really nice.


----------



## Pipa&Phoebe (Sep 1, 2013)

Pandandelion said:


> WOW she's gorgeous! Totally jealous of that coloration, it looks really nice.


Thank you! I am so happy I got her as she has fit right in with my girls.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

She is very pretty, how long have you had her?


----------



## Pipa&Phoebe (Sep 1, 2013)

This is my fifth day with her.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

She may be a chimera but you may also find that the brown bits start turning black on a good diet. Im not sure what you feed but if she was fed on an incomplete diet before coming to you that kind of colour fading can happen. Its to do with a copper deficiency. If you can id try and give her some cooked liver and dark green leafy veg a couple of times to give her a boost as if she is deficient these foods will help (whilst the look might be pretty if it is linked with copper its not good for her). Also make sure your feeding something good quiality and balanced like oxbow or a properly balanced home made mix. Youll probably know either way in the next couple of months.


----------



## Pipa&Phoebe (Sep 1, 2013)

Isamurat said:


> She may be a chimera but you may also find that the brown bits start turning black on a good diet. Im not sure what you feed but if she was fed on an incomplete diet before coming to you that kind of colour fading can happen. Its to do with a copper deficiency. If you can id try and give her some cooked liver and dark green leafy veg a couple of times to give her a boost as if she is deficient these foods will help (whilst the look might be pretty if it is linked with copper its not good for her). Also make sure your feeding something good quiality and balanced like oxbow or a properly balanced home made mix. Youll probably know either way in the next couple of months.


Okay. thank you very much for the advice. She is currently on oxbow which I mix in with Rat snacks n' stuff homemade mix.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

She is beautiful. I hope she keeps her color, and your diet seems sound to me. More pictures please.


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow! Where did you find this girlie?


----------



## Pipa&Phoebe (Sep 1, 2013)

Here are some more pics of her. I just had to add some of her cute dumbo ears as well . And also of her rear just to show the coloring. I found her at petsmart! I was there to get a new food bowl for my ratties and of course I had to stop and look at the rats . She ran right up to the front of the glass and that was when she stole my heart . I didn't get her at first but I went back within the hour and bought her.


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

She's gorgeous. Such a cutie pie 

Looks like she can't stay still either haha!


----------



## Pipa&Phoebe (Sep 1, 2013)

monster_paws said:


> She's gorgeous. Such a cutie pie
> 
> Looks like she can't stay still either haha!


Thanks! NO she can't! thats why it is so hard to get pictures of her. All of my others girls are active as well so she fits right in


----------

